# Try swallowing whole coffee beans



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

I started doing this a week ago, and it works very well. 

The problem with coffee or caffeine pills is that they are too short. I get high as hell for maybe 3 hours before crashing and feeling terrible. Drinking another coffee doesn't help because that causes stomach and gut pain.
Coffee beans swallowed whole are a lot milder. It takes quite a while before I even feel the caffeine. It's a slow build up and a slow decline. There's no stomach pain, no intestinal pain, no "coffee sh*ts", no frequent urination.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the stomach pains and coffee s***s and nausea that I get when I drink too much coffee. But I might try that, if it works well, just for the metabolism boost. Coffee loses some caffeine when you roast it so taking whole beans def works better theoretically, already.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Barette said:


> I like the stomach pains and coffee s***s and nausea that I get when I drink too much coffee.


lol i've overdosed on caffeine before at least i think i have it wasn't a good feeling.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not sure. Coffee beans are the same color as crap, so it's not easy to see.


----------



## nelufelix2 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Thank you*

Swallowing coffee beans whole has been a lifesaver for me. It really does provide a much better energy boost and helps me power through my day, while drinking normal coffee usually just makes me buzzed and then I crash. I usually do about a handful in the morning and it keeps me good all day


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Mmmm chocolate covered expresso beans. Do they still digest slowly if you chew them?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Takes away the pleasure of drinking coffee.


----------

